# Interfacing AB Micro830 with Computer using generic RS232 cable



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

hello?


----------



## Heartnet (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, lets say the cable works. How do I "bridge" my pc and PLC together? Is the cable going to do the job or the scada software is going to do the job? Or is it the program itself? Can you please enlighten me on this? How do I store and extract data from my plc? Eg, I am recording water level and flow rate. How do I extract it from my pc to put on my pc's screen? I am so new to this.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Contact AB they will tell u for certain ..email tech support if nobody answers here


----------



## 04-20ma (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes u can use rs-232 and rslinx. And it maters what hmi software u are using


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ab has software for under 200 I think...


----------



## dixitsolanki (Feb 20, 2013)

1) It is possible to implement a SCADA/ HMI on the computer with a generic RS232 cable, if you know the pin-out details of 8-pin mini din connector. I will suggest to use Standard USB cable for upload/download of PLC program you create.

2) Micro 830 series supports only Modbus RTU/Ascii protocol to communicate with SCADA. So you need to configure your port for MODBUS & you need to do Modbus Mapping for your PLC variables.

3) Any SCADA software you can use if it supports MODBUS RTU/Ascii communication protocol.


----------

